# I can't recall the name of this aria!! Please help!



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

About one hour into this clip - Morse alone at home at night. Only a short burst. I recognise it but can't place it. Driving me nuts!! PLEASE help!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

It sounded like a snippet from the final scene of _Manon Lescaut_.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes, it's from Manon's last act aria _Sola, perduta, abbandonata_.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

GregMitchell said:


> Yes, it's from Manon's last act aria _Sola, perduta, abbandonata_.


And what an aria that is ... Magda Olivero's 1969 version in Firenze concert is heartbreaking to say the least.


----------

